# More Die Cast conversions (dial-up warning)



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

More 'street stocks' for the short track oval:









Matchbox Ford Crown Vic cop car and Hot Wheels 1957 Chevy









Hot Wheels 1970s Monte Carlo stocker









Hot Wheels 1970s Monte Carlo stocker

More in a minute.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ertl 1969 Charger (old General Lee car)









Matchbox Chevy Stocker (Laguna S3)









Hot Wheels 1970s Monte Carlo stocker

More in a sec.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Another Hot Wheels 1957 Chevy (a little dusty straight from the junkyard)









Another Hot Wheels 1957 Chevy, this time a red one all chipped up good









Ertl 1980 Chevy Caprice

More in a nano-second.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hot Wheels 1970s Monte Carlo stocker (nice bumper damage)









Ertl Pontiac Bonneville on the rollback truck









Hot Wheels Thunderbird (this was a pullback from the 1970s)

More in a millisecond.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Matchbox Mercury wagon









Hot Wheels Dodge Mirada stocker









Hot Wheels 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner

More to come.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Matchbox Ford Crown Vic taxi









Matchbox Ford Crown Vic cop car

Let's race!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you're one steely eyed die cast conversion man!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Doba, what kind of glue/epoxy do you use for your work. I take it you are running these babys, or are they shelf queens.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> Doba, what kind of glue/epoxy do you use for your work. I take it you are running these babys, or are they shelf queens.


I notch the insides of the doors so they snap-fit onto Tyco HP7 chassis. The only bits I glue on are the windshield piece and the front and rear bumpers. I use 3M glue for that and it holds like a son-of-a-gun.

I'll post a pic later.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice looking racing fleet 'Doba....Really like the bettered look of the chevy.. looks like its had some fun racing...

Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> Doba, what kind of glue/epoxy do you use for your work. I take it you are running these babys, or are they shelf queens.


Some pics for ya:









This is the glue I use -- 3M Super Strength Adhesive









This is a close up of how I notch the doors to hold the chassis. Basically I line the chassis up under the body and use a hobby knife to scratch a mark into the bottom of the doors. Then, I take those lines and run them up the inside of the door, again using a hobby knife. I mark how high up the door I want the notch to be and then use a Dremel to grind out a small scallop for the chassis notch to fit in, as seen in the pic above. Hog the fenders out and test fit, and repeat as necessary until the body snaps in with ease and the tires clear the fenders nicely. Different bodies will need different amounts of 'pull' un the doors to slide the chassis inside. Ironically, the NASCAR bodies are almost perfect wheelbase and width-wise.









Bumpers and such get cut off the original chassis and glued in place. It is not always the cleanest-looking part of the operation, as seen in the pic above, but it is a matter of function over form. Cut away the excess die cast chassis to clear the HO chassis and use whatever amount of glue is necessary to remount the assorted bits.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I can hear the glas crunching and the fenders wrinkling from here, eh! I know you said that the HP7 makes them go quite nicely, but I bet the weight of the body must really help them run smoothly, yeah? The multi-car crashes must be spectacular!

Very cool looking bunch, Doba! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> I can hear the glas crunching and the fenders wrinkling from here, eh! I know you said that the HP7 makes them go quite nicely, but I bet the weight of the body must really help them run smoothly, yeah? The multi-car crashes must be spectacular!
> 
> Very cool looking bunch, Doba! :thumbsup:


Oh YES -- nothing like a nice solid hit from one die cast racer onto another. :thumbsup: Especially when you can't get whoa'd up in time and just blast someone who is sitting stationary. :lol: 

Sometimes in the door to door combat you can even hear the little *tink* as the metal bodies bounce off each other in the turns.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Oh YES -- nothing like a nice solid hit from one die cast racer onto another. :thumbsup: Especially when you can't get whoa'd up in time and just blast someone who is sitting stationary. :lol:
> 
> Sometimes in the door to door combat you can even hear the little *tink* as the metal bodies bounce off each other in the turns.



Allright, that's it!

I am going to get my 2 slot buds over here and we are going to each pick an elcheapo DC from my "20 lbs of DC crap" bag and have at it, eh! :woohoo: 

Just gotta get these guys outa bed!  (3rd shift guys)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Marshalls Beware*

What a great fleet of projectiles 'Doba!

Not sure I'd ever want to Marshall a race at your pad. Visions of lacerations, contusions, and fingers with splints come to mind. :freak:

Do you have an in house orthopedic surgeon on staff?  

Having seen some pics of your track previously, we can plainly see that whoever Marshalls turn 1 is dead meat via cannon ball.  

The two rough and tumble 57 Chebbies are my favs by a mile...beyond cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> What a great fleet of projectiles 'Doba!
> 
> Having seen some pics of your track previously, we can plainly see that whoever Marshalls turn 1 is dead meat via cannon ball.
> 
> The two rough and tumble 57 Chebbies are my favs by a mile...beyond cool! :thumbsup:


No one's been hurt so far. 'So Far' hehehe

These cars make left turns only :tongue: 









This is a pic of my little bullring oval built on an 8' banquet table. Tomy 9" & 12" turns. Just the perfect size for the HP7 and the metal bodies.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm curious, If a car gets on its roof, does it cause any problems crossing the rails?
Love the laguna and Tbird.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotracer said:


> I'm curious, If a car gets on its roof, does it cause any problems crossing the rails?
> Love the laguna and Tbird.


Nope -- the roofs are painted so it is insulated. Been racing these since 1994 and never once had a car short out a track.

The Laguna runs on the short wheelbase setting. The rest are long wheelbase.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> No one's been hurt so far. 'So Far' hehehe
> 
> These cars make left turns only :tongue:
> 
> ...


Nice Bull Ring!

Got it now 'Doba! I thought you were running those sherman tanks on yer big layout....Duh...


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks Cordoba.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Look at what I have been missing...
Looks like a great bunch of cars here...
I also like the 57 Chevys...
They look race happy...

Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dang. Now I gotta find me some disposable HP7 chassis... Didja ever try HP2s? They should mount up about the same, no? And I guess 440 pan cars would work too...

--rick


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Doba,
You need a hauler to get those cars to the track... !
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2766110190050960210YxTmZX
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2559213660050960210ryFuRi
She runs.. and hauls.. 
Chris


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

CJ53 said:


> Doba,
> You need a hauler to get those cars to the track... !
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2766110190050960210YxTmZX
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2559213660050960210ryFuRi
> ...


W O W !

That is really cool -- How long did that take to hack up and get re-worked?


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Doba,, 
Not sure..buddy of mine built it, when we raced monster trucks. Since we used all dicast bodies on the MT's he thought that would be cool. 
Chris


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very impressive CJ!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting design on that hauler. I usually just add a riggen pick up to the front and run the wires back to the chassis.... but I like this idea. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

CJ53 said:


> Doba,
> You need a hauler to get those cars to the track... !
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2766110190050960210YxTmZX
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2559213660050960210ryFuRi
> ...



Your low budget hauler with the Chevy Blazer is cool :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

satellite1 said:


> Your low budget hauler with the Chevy Blazer is cool :thumbsup:



Thanks.. trailer is all scratch built from brass.. Paint is Testors.. ED Roth line from the 60's. Not a real good paint to use for a slot car.. but since that one only cruised.. it has done fine. 

Chris


----------

